# Freewifi: macbook voit reseau mais se connecte pas



## dvd (26 Octobre 2009)

Hello,

J'ai un problème assez bizarre. J'ai la Freebox HD et j'ai activé FreeWifi. J'ai les codes et tout. Lorsque je me connecte sur un réseau extérieur avec mon macbook ce dernier voit le réseau freewifi mais veut pas se connecter. Je lance firefox/safari mais impossible de tomber sur la page du login.

ET j'essaie avec mon N97 et là j'ai la page d'accueil Freewifi!!:mouais::mouais: je rentre mes codes/mot de passe et ca marche!!:mouais:  Et ce qu'il faut parametrer quelque chose sur le macbook? ca m'étonnerai quand même...

Sinon puis-je utiliser mon N97 en tant que "Modem WiFi"? (c'est à dire profiter à partir de mon macbook de la connection wifi de mon nokia).


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (27 Octobre 2009)

Je crois me souvenir qu'il faut rentrer le sigle $ avant rentrer le code....
J'ai lu ça il y a très longtemps.
En espérant que ça t'aidera


----------



## dvd (27 Octobre 2009)

"$ avant rentrer le code"?

Ben le hic c'est que mon mac ne trouve même pas la page d'accueil free wifi alors que mon téléphone si. J'ai essayé avec divers navigateurs Firefox, Safari, Opera mais rien n'y fait.

Ca tombe sous le sens mais je veux accéder à FreeWifi en extérieur à partir d'un autre réseau évidement....


----------



## dvd (30 Octobre 2009)

problème résolu pour moi! solution trouvée sur un site d'un confrère mac: 

En fait, il suffit d'effacer le contenu des préférences système dans le répertoire HD/Bibliothèque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration (juste les fichiers, pas le répertoire, j'insiste), vider la corbeille puis rebooter.


----------

